# Got into a class!



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

30 minutes prior to the class I couldn't get in to, the trainer called and said she had a spot in that class. So I jumped in the car and drove. I'm really glad because I am tired of not being listened to. She seems good. Can't wait til next week.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's great! I don't remember is it a puppy class or a general basic obedience class? How many teams, how long does it last, how did it go?


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think it's a puppy class but a basic class. Someone is coming with 2 spoos. The class is 10 people, and without today, it's 6 more hour classes. Me personally would like to get into hand signals, and possibly something with scent because I think she does it now. She can smell a cookie a mile away. 

It will be fun and I hope she gains some confidence from it because she's so scared of everything but people.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh I am jealous, I love taking classes! And I prefer basic obedience over puppy - so much time is spent in puppy classes going over puppy 101 stuff. I know that is how it should be, but it just bores me to tears.
I hope the class is everything you want it to be! I am a big fan of lure - hand signal training too! The dogs remember it better, and it always impresses when you can control you dog from across the room without uttering a word - especially a chain of behaviors!
Have fun!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds great! If there isn't too much scent work in the class itself, you might want to find a book called Fun Nosework for Dogs. It has cool games you can play at home to encourage scent discrimination.

Tiny Poodles, my last beginner class happened to only have puppies, but wasn't specifically designated as a puppy class. I did make sure I asked the people each week about whether they had and concerns related to the puppy's development, but I didn't talk them to death over puppy 101. When we do run a puppy specific beginner class we intersperse puppy play breaks rather than just working behaviors the whole time. I think some of the chain stores do puppy care discussion to talk people into buying stuff in the store. At a club or other private facility whose main focus is training I can't imagine that they spend a lot of time on basic puppy care issues.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> It sounds great! If there isn't too much scent work in the class itself, you might want to find a book called Fun Nosework for Dogs. It has cool games you can play at home to encourage scent discrimination.
> 
> Tiny Poodles, my last beginner class happened to only have puppies, but wasn't specifically designated as a puppy class. I did make sure I asked the people each week about whether they had and concerns related to the puppy's development, but I didn't talk them to death over puppy 101. When we do run a puppy specific beginner class we intersperse puppy play breaks rather than just working behaviors the whole time. I think some of the chain stores do puppy care discussion to talk people into buying stuff in the store. At a club or other private facility whose main focus is training I can't imagine that they spend a lot of time on basic puppy care issues.



Timi's classes were at a private facility and when I asked them the difference between small dog basic obedience and puppy, they said that the puppy classes had lots of puppy 101 talk, so I went with the basic. And even all of the talk there was enough for me to worry about snoring with my eyes open lol. I know it is how it has to be, but oh was it tedious for me.
Plus, with my little ones, puppy free play is a bad experience waiting to happen, I really wanted none of that.
Oh you know what I just realized - if I do get Trulee, Teaka will have a babysitter, so that we could join your club! You said it is walking distance from the LIRR right? Would we maybe be able to set it up to take 2-3 classes at once so I could get my money's worth out of the train fare?! Well maybe for Timi, I know Trulee probably couldn't handle more than one class at first!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes my club would be like a 5-7 block walk in Manhattan from the LIRR!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Funny, this place is 100 feet from the train tracks. Terra, the trainer, sees that this class is half puppies. Aside from the class itinerary, she is open to specific problems that owners are having. (flexible). For example, jumping on me, hanging on to my nightgown as I walk, biting-playing. 

I will look that book up. I have no idea how a dog starts to use his nose . This will be a new experience.

She does recommend that dog collar that goes around the nose and upper neck, but is able to supply them for the class.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Yes my club would be like a 5-7 block walk in Manhattan from the LIRR!


How do you maneuver around Manhattan with 2 dogs? Or even 1? I guess you drive in?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh it is Tiny Poodles that has to cope with the Manhattan foot traffic. She may come to my classes at my club sometime. If I were to go to Manhattan with dog(s) I would drive in and then walk. At this point Lily would handle it fine, the other two not so much! But I think I remember that you used to live on Long Island, right? If yes, then you know LI vs. Manhattan are like two different worlds.

It sounds really nice that the trainer for your class is willing to help with individual issues as well as teaching a generalized class. I guess training facilities often end up near railroad lines since the neighbors won't think barking is a big deal compared to trains.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Yes my club would be like a 5-7 block walk in Manhattan from the LIRR!



As long as it is safe, and not on a huge hill, that would be fine! I wouldn't want to be restricted to only when Richard can go!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> As long as it is safe, and not on a huge hill, that would be fine! I wouldn't want to be restricted to only when Richard can go!


It is flat and during the day on Fridays when I am there there are plenty of people around (night time is a bit desolate and creepy). One way of walking has no sidewalks, but the other way does most of the way.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> It is flat and during the day on Fridays when I am there there are plenty of people around (night time is a bit desolate and creepy). One way of walking has no sidewalks, but the other way does most of the way.



Ok, daytime classes only! Are there classes every day during the day or just Friday - Sunday?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ok, daytime classes only! Are there classes every day during the day or just Friday - Sunday?


Here is a link to our website. The class schedule has a link from our homepage.

Suffolk Obedience Training Club


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Oh it is Tiny Poodles that has to cope with the Manhattan foot traffic. She may come to my classes at my club sometime. If I were to go to Manhattan with dog(s) I would drive in and then walk. At this point Lily would handle it fine, the other two not so much! But I think I remember that you used to live on Long Island, right? If yes, then you know LI vs. Manhattan are like two different worlds.
> 
> It sounds really nice that the trainer for your class is willing to help with individual issues as well as teaching a generalized class. I guess training facilities often end up near railroad lines since the neighbors won't think barking is a big deal compared to trains.



I lived pretty far out on Long Island. And Manhattan is a different world. No other place like it. I used to love going into the city and walking around. I'd take the train in from Patchogue. I've had some special mother/daughter times there with my daughter.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Here is a link to our website. The class schedule has a link from our homepage.
> 
> Suffolk Obedience Training Club


Wow. Very nice!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think that's just great that you got into a class. It will be so good for you and your dog. Hand signals are easy for dogs to learn. That's always part of my dogs' education. I use hand signals at the same time I use verbal, then fade out the verbal but still practice both also so they can do it both ways. I had my past dogs (Dobe, Lab, Chi's) recall with hand signals or voice or a silent whistle. Other things like sit, stay, wait, pivot too. They actually learn way better visually than verbally so they're naturals at it. Just start using hand signals with your verbal for now. Good luck with your class. Personally, I'm not a fan of something over the dog's muzzle if not absolutely necessary, like a head collar, as the muzzle is a vulnerable area where the dog may feel uneasy and if your dog is already a little uneasy about things, it might put her more into that state. But your trainer must have her reasons. Good luck. Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll tell you what I think of that collar after Tuesday. I always say the worst part about any evil looking gadget is the person using it. Other than that, if it clarifies communication, I'm all for it. A little flick of the wrist is much better than hauling on a neck. So I've never used one before and hopefully I can explain how good/bad it is after using it.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I got the "evil" collar in the mail and tried it on her and she was fine with it. It does not appear to tighten with pressure. It just appears to work like a halter on a horse. You can leave room in the snout area so it's not tight. The idea is to guide the nose instead of the neck. It's called a "no pull" collar, and I think you get a much more precise communication with it. Tomorrow will be the test of it.

Do I bring reward treats?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I always find my beginners never bring enough treats, so arm yourself with more than you think you will need. You can always fade them, but while baby dogs are learning you do need to pay them well.

Have fun.


----------

